# Staging a homebrew pour



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I've seen photo's of peoples home brews where the wax has cracked during cooling - usually in a ring.

To avoid this, do you stage the pour, say 50ml at a time (allowing it to cool), till you make up a full jar?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm intrigued about this too Nick, hopefully someone can advise shortly!


----------



## supervinnie40 (Jul 22, 2012)

There are several things that can help to improve on the wax.
A few tips you can try:
Let the wax cool (while stirring) a bit more before pouring.
Use better quality ingredients (some ingredients decrease in size/volume a bit when cooling, better quality might help).
Adjust the order of mixing the ingredients.

Discovering what works is part of the adventure. So read, read, read and read some more. And you will learn a lot.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

It's the natural elements at work here.

A hot oil into a cooler container.

The bottom will start to cool first followed by the sides. As the cooling process occurs then there can be a slight shrinkage, simply caused by the core of the wax hotter than the outer edges.

This holds no detriment to the wax whenever you see this, it's just how things are.

This is where trial by learning comes into play with regards to wax cooling, why/how/where/ what temps, length of cooling, what type of container, etc

With regards to the ingredients that are used can also have an effect on the wax in terms of how quick the wax elements try to reform itself - there is a fair amount of science on this point, very interesting it is too.

:thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you very much for your replies guys!


----------



## Grant-s3 (Oct 13, 2013)

I would have thought you could pour the wax in the jar. Then place the jar is water same temperature as the wax and let it cool naturally. Bring the heat down gradually. ??


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Grant-s3 said:


> I would have thought you could pour the wax in the jar. Then place the jar is water same temperature as the wax and let it cool naturally. Bring the heat down gradually. ??


This does work, but not for all blends, I only have one blend that I cool this way, one blend I cool down very quickly while mixing and others I just leave to cool naturally, one thing I have found is the 200ml pots obviously cool a lot slower than the 100ml pots and this also produces different results from the same formula.

Trial and error, whenever I pour a new blend I pour 4 samples all cooled in different ways and see which is the best.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Good advice there jay . I am getting inspired to have a go at this, however having just moved into a brand new house I am busy with the blank canvas garage so may have a play next year.


----------

